# New member with '13 Fender Ed. Beetle 2.5L



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

HI all, my name is Jay and I just brought home my new 2013 Fender Edition Beetle 2.5L. I got the 5 speed amd after just 1 day of driving to work and back I must say I LOVE IT! I plan on getting the windows tinted ASAP. I want to lower it just a little to kill the huge gap. I am thinking about adding the spoiler and fog lights but I dont really want to make it a fake turbo. I am probally goin to replace the review with an auto dim/compass mirror, the stock one kinda sucks.. I just got out of a 2006 HHR that i lowered and modded. She is for sale now.. 








I also have a 1993 Camaro Z that i modified a bit: 








and a 1956 chevy that is blown apart and wiating for restoration: 









What is the consnesus on lowering springs? I read the topic but i didnt see any concrete answers. 
Here is a link to my Photobucket for large pictures.. http://s4.photobucket.com/home/TheKeenans/index 
and here is my new Beetle:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats! 

I love my 2.5. I liked that engine better than the 2.0T as I thought it had a smoother idle. My 2.5 with 4K miles is almost silent at idle. When new it was a bit rough but it is now much smoother. 

I do find myself using the manual mode more than automatic as the factory setting in D shifts a bit too soon and the car is constantly changing gears when you apply throttle. YMMV 

Don't lower it!!!!! That gap is perfect. I guess I am an old fuddy duddy but I do not care for the look of lowered cars.  

Have fun and enjoy. The fender system is killer!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome, and congrats on the new toy

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I think you might be first Fender owner here. Congratulations! Now show us the dash!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

If by "Fender Edition" you mean the Fender sound system....my Beetle has this system. My wife(the bass lover) loves it. My ears are more tuned to high-end stuff so don't care about having a subwoofer. And to me, the subwoofer looks like an afterthought sticking to the side of the hatch interior. It looks aftermarket.


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

hech54 said:


> If by "Fender Edition" you mean the Fender sound system....my Beetle has this system. My wife(the bass lover) loves it. My ears are more tuned to high-end stuff so don't care about having a subwoofer. And to me, the subwoofer looks like an afterthought sticking to the side of the hatch interior. It looks aftermarket.


 Oh that's right...there is a Fender Edition "car". 
:screwy: 

Same still applies to the subwoofer if you ask me....not that great.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

I will get pictures of the inside today as per the requests. The car is back at the dealer for a full detail. My Firends wife is the business manager and she hooked me up with a Glasscoat treatment. As for the stereo, I like it for a factory unit. THe touchscreen is nice. The Subwoofer is fine for my needs and tastes now. I have had much louder, but were aftermarket big systems.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Welcome!*

opcorn:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome! :wave:

Andy


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> I will get pictures of the inside today as per the requests. The car is back at the dealer for a full detail. My Firends wife is the business manager and she hooked me up with a Glasscoat treatment. As for the stereo, I like it for a factory unit. THe touchscreen is nice. The Subwoofer is fine for my needs and tastes now. I have had much louder, but were aftermarket big systems.


Waiting to see pics opcorn:


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry Guys!! I cant got on this site from work and I have been struck there a lot latley.. I just got the windows tinted and the H&R sport springs are on thier way. WIll post pics of tint and lowering later. I wont install them till after the winter. Anyway here are a few cell phone pics. I smoke tinted the front corner markers, added chrome to the front grill, added square slashed stainless tips, and smoke tinted the rear reflectors. I put 1/4 inch tape and masked out 2 stripes on the reflectors.
Also is a picture of the dash.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome and very cool, i like what you have planned and how it looks now. a little lower, reducing the gap and still safe looks great. the sunburst Fender dash, ( i have 3 tele's and 3 strats, 1 tele and 1 strat are sunburst so they match your dash ). Personally i like the fender sound system, the subwoofer is just right for me and it sounds significantly better than my gti.

Anyway looks cool and looking forward to your pics, your photobucket link took me to the home page buy not yours, i'll try it again later.

Again welcome.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Carbon Steel! I want to drop it just a bit so it is safe and only noticable to me. I have seen pics of the cars on these springs and they should have come from the factory that way. My HHR and Camaro are pretty low and I dont need another ground scraper. My son is saving up for a sunburst american std strat. I love the look of the guitar hence my dash.. i am a sax player. I dont think a laquered brass dash would look good in any car though.. LOL


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool about your playing and your son, as you know music is a life long learning experience, i still play almost daily and with two different groups, mostly jazz, and blues. i started in 1955, still learning something everyday.

Back in the day a '55 or '56 and certainly a '57 chevy were the cars to have, 265 cu inch and then to the 283's. I had a '52 Hudson, could fit all the bands gear, except the drummer, in the trunk and back seat. and before anyone starts laughing about a Hudson, see who won Daytona in '52.

Good luck with your restoration and naturally your Fender edition beetle.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well I installed the H&R's and the tint is done. Sorry the pics are not that great but the weather here is wet and cold.. the car is filthy too. Also I did a little visual "mod." I added a 1/4 inch silver pinstripe with a chrome 1/4 inch plug at the end of a little squiggle.. is supposed to mimmic a guitar amp cable. It starts at the "Fender" emblem on the front fender.. 
















Will get much better pics when it is better weather and clean!


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks Great! I like the stripe/amp plug touch too!

Are the springs the "sport" or "super sport" model?


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

MnATL said:


> Looks Great! I like the stripe/amp plug touch too!
> 
> Are the springs the "sport" or "super sport" model?


Never mind I see you stated they are sport springs in the previous thread. Thx


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice stripe.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Very cool man. I like what you've done with it. Love the sunburst dash.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool, contact (send) Fender they will probably want to put you on their calendar. When the weather gets better a nice photo shoot with an amp and strat and or tele by the beetle's fender.

Send them that pic.


What tint and percentage?


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Cool, contact (send) Fender they will probably want to put you on their calendar. When the weather gets better a nice photo shoot with an amp and strat and or tele by the beetle's fender.
> 
> Send them that pic.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!
I will try the photoshoot and see where I can ge with it. I am going to take it to a special March car show instead of my Camaro. The tint is 15% and i got nothing on the front side glass casue the laws around here are a pian.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

*5700 mile courtesy check*

just took the beete in for its checkup. All is good. I have a few small cracks in the dash trim near the radio. They are going to replace it. I asked the dealer if they sold another Fender Edition, and they have not nor have they seen one on their service department. I wonder how many of these were ordered? The dealerships owners ordered my car for their showroom, but I bought it before it even made it on the floor. My oldest son got himself a Fender American STD that matches the car. I took a quick cell pic, I need a good picture of it and I may send it to Fender. I get a lot of attention in this car, even more so than in my Camaro. I am going to take the Beetle to a few cruise nights this summer. Plans I still have are wheel spacers to flush the rims out to the fender lip, and maybe some new rims someday.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Update*

While I was looking for more info about the fender beetle I ran across this pic:


I had just ordered some 3M gloss Black Metallic wrap to make a "bra" for my hood. It matches pretty darn well. I decided to change my stripe to red and plasti dip the wheels and hood emblem while I was at it. I wrapped the mirror caps, the "running board" and made some "eyelids" Here are a few crappy cell pics, will be finished it all tomorrow.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow! Very cool


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks great man! Keep it
Up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

Very cool.

When it comes to axes, I'm a Gibson guy, but the car is looking extremely nice


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

not feeling the red accents...that plastidip stuff makes cars look cheap in my opinion...everyone in my neck of the woods has that crap all over their wheels and emblems and trim...when it starts peeling off due to road debris it looks even worse...the chrome accents suit the Fender edition better and give it a more clean, shiney look then the plastip that has a dull look to it...


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

i took what you said -Sean and made a few minor changes. I didnt like the eye lids or the red VW on the hood. I didn't really like the red stripe either. I used the plastidip glossifier on the rims and they are not dull like regular dipped parts. I also used some 1/8" flex chrome molding around the edged of the rim. I also used that trim on the lower grill. I agree the Chrome looks good, there was just too much of it before. I never like the mirrors and the running board trim in chrome. HEre are some more pics of what I have done so far.


**


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

Looking good.

I liked the red stripe. The "jack lead" idea was cool. Idiosyncratic. Shame it has gone.

I like the extra chrome on the grille - I intend to chrome the WHOLE of that item (and the rear valance)....

And I like those wheels


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks! The jack may make a comeback with a chrome or the silver stripe or a silver/red back. The jack on the drivers side got screwed up by my buffer and I needed to make new ones. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

those wheels just don't work with red...try something else...even the Heritage wheels painted red with the outer rings would look better...


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

The plan is to get some new wheels when I need tires and the budget allows. I like the look of red with the black and will get red wheels again. I'm really liking the Alzor 020 mesh wheels with the 2" lip. Unfortunately my budget now is beat due to 1 income. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

just pulled the trigger on a new wheel / tire pgk from an online retailer  Im getting a great deal withthe rebates and if i sell my OEM Disc wheels, i got a hell of a deal. I am going with these wheels and will add a red pinstripe to them. Tires are Yokahama 245/45/18








Wheels for sale thread is here: (i've been told im letting them go pretty cheap?)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7029277-FS-18-quot-Beetle-DISC-wheels


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

This is the wife's Fender. Over here, it's only available as a 1.4 twin-charger (turbo and supercharged). Understand it's pretty rare model as only 400 were imported.


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

hech54 said:


> If by "Fender Edition" you mean the Fender sound system....my Beetle has this system. My wife(the bass lover) loves it. My ears are more tuned to high-end stuff so don't care about having a subwoofer. And to me, the subwoofer looks like an afterthought sticking to the side of the hatch interior. It looks aftermarket.


If by "aftermarket" you mean visible yeah, but as far as visible subs go, this is pretty damn slick really. I just want to get the enclosure put an american audio setup behind it though, haven't heard the sub or system so I can't say anything about the quality. As far as I can say, they should partner with Marshall for their next sound system, at least they'd be able to say that they've got a good speaker brand.


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr Gee said:


> This is the wife's Fender. Over here, it's only available as a 1.4 twin-charger (turbo and supercharged). Understand it's pretty rare model as only 400 were imported.


I know it's not beetle related but would you happen to have pics of the twin charger setup? I've been interested in where everything sits, specifically the supercharger.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Gommers said:


> I know it's not beetle related but would you happen to have pics of the twin charger setup? I've been interested in where everything sits, specifically the supercharger.


While I have pictures, this might be easier

http://www.gizmag.com/combination-supercharger-and-turbocharger-for-vw-golf-gt/4595/

hope this helps. If not, I'm happy to elaborate further


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

The sound system is by far the best factory sound system in have ever had. Usually if they stink I pull them out pretty quickly and install my own. It is not a "booming" system, it is well balanced for all music and almost no distortion at high volume. 
Very cool twin charged setup. I bet it gets up and goes pretty well. My 2.5 is actually pretty peppy with the 5 speed and I am having a lot of fun with the car. I have not seen many Fender Editions here and I wish I could find production numbers. I'm not too worried about rarity or collectability, been there before. I got the car because it was the only all black 5 speed the dealer had. The dash is very nice and the Fender ed was a bonus, especially for my son. I never cared for the wheels or all the chrome. Good thing is any of the appearance mods are reverse able to original.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Got my new wheels on. Drag DR-37 with Yokahama 245/45/18 tires. I turned 32K miles today as well. I dipped the nose and hatch VW badges, painted the calipers, and began the multi step cut and buff. As soon as that is done I will replace the Fender Guitar logo badges and the pinstripe. Also VW center caps are on the way. I am deciding to stay with Chrome, Black, and Silver as the scheme for the car. Leaving the red out.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks! Still have some more to do, i will update as things progress


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow, you have done so much, I love the new wheels and the lowering, I have a 14.5 turbo vert with the fender system on 19's with the sport suspension and love it, I am considering lowering it but don't want to sacrifice ride quality. How much did the lowering affect your ride? Also considering some motor mods, but have to be careful as the Cleveland winters are not modified car friendly. 

I definitely say bring back the amp cord in red (you could do a silver cord with a red plug, might look good, just an idea), do a very muted red stripe on the wheels (like black cheery pearl), not sure if I am a fan of the blacked out vw logo on hood, I think the chrome still looks the best so far(by the way it's your car so do what you like). I actually liked your stockers with the red.

I will follow this post as I can't wait to see what new things you do.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

turbokirby said:


> Wow, you have done so much, I love the new wheels and the lowering, I have a 14.5 turbo vert with the fender system on 19's with the sport suspension and love it, I am considering lowering it but don't want to sacrifice ride quality. How much did the lowering affect your ride? Also considering some motor mods, but have to be careful as the Cleveland winters are not modified car friendly.
> 
> I definitely say bring back the amp cord in red (you could do a silver cord with a red plug, might look good, just an idea), do a very muted red stripe on the wheels (like black cheery pearl), not sure if I am a fan of the blacked out vw logo on hood, I think the chrome still looks the best so far(by the way it's your car so do what you like). I actually liked your stockers with the red.
> 
> I will follow this post as I can't wait to see what new things you do.



Thanks for the compliments! the amp cord may be making a comeback, the front logo may be getting changed up a bit. I did the chrome edge on the rims, and I tried a pinstripe, but I just not sure about adding more colors to the car. As for the lowering, the car was a little harsh stock, it didn't make it any worse. Our roads here in Delaware suck and you just have to look out for all the potholes, bad transitions, construction that was never completed, etc.. I have always had lowered cars, you learn to drive them for the best comfort possible.. LOL

I like your car a lot. If they made a Fender Edition vert I would have gotten one. I love the Fender sound system. Have fun with your car, that what this hobby is all about.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

jaysz2893 said:


> i took what you said -Sean and made a few minor changes. I didnt like the eye lids or the red VW on the hood. I didn't really like the red stripe either. I used the plastidip glossifier on the rims and they are not dull like regular dipped parts. I also used some 1/8" flex chrome molding around the edged of the rim. I also used that trim on the lower grill. I agree the Chrome looks good, there was just too much of it before. I never like the mirrors and the running board trim in chrome. HEre are some more pics of what I have done so far.
> 
> 
> **


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Been a while since I've updated. I have 58k miles on the car and love every one. I recently installed a RNS 510 with a backup cam. My auto headlight conversion is in the mail. Added x drilled and slotted rotors all around and went with the bigger rears. I installed a AFE cold air intake and a air horn.. lol. I sold the disc wheels and opted for some VMR knock offs. Here is a recent pic.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PelicanParts.com (Sep 11, 2015)

Looking good! Really like those wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

PelicanParts.com said:


> Looking good! Really like those wheels. :thumbup:



Thanks! I am not really a chrome fan but i love the Fender edition. I just needed to make it less "chromey"


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking good. Picked mine up a few weeks ago. So far 20% ceramic tint, APR Stage 1 and H&R SS springs. 15mm/20mm spacers and snoking all the rear lights/reflectors.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Fender13 said:


> Looking good. Picked mine up a few weeks ago. So far 20% ceramic tint, APR Stage 1 and H&R SS springs. 15mm/20mm spacers and snoking all the rear lights/reflectors.


Looks great! I smoked the lights the first day home. I am really thinking about air ride. The springs are fine, but I am in the car alot and would love a smoother ride. I may do the spacers, what size goes where?


Fender13 said:


> Looking good. Picked mine up a few weeks ago. So far 20% ceramic tint, APR Stage 1 and H&R SS springs. 15mm/20mm spacers and snoking all the rear lights/reflectors.


Looks great! I smoked the lights the first day home. I am really thinking about air ride. The springs are fine, but I am in the car alot and would love a smoother ride. I may do the spacers, what size goes where?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Spacers are 15mm front and 20mm rear


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Fender13 said:


> Looking good. Picked mine up a few weeks ago. So far 20% ceramic tint, APR Stage 1 and H&R SS springs. 15mm/20mm spacers and snoking all the rear lights/reflectors.



Please tell us you have a handicapped plate. I for one would really hate to think you're parked in that slot without it. I don't see a placard in the windshield...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Fender13 said:


> Spacers are 15mm front and 20mm rear


Nice picture! Thanks for the information. I ordered a set of 17mm and 12mm because my aftermarket wheels are et45, not et48 like oem. They sent them with the wrong lugs though. I measured the gap and I think these will fill in perfectly. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

jaysz2893 said:


> Nice picture! Thanks for the information. I ordered a set of 17mm and 12mm because my aftermarket wheels are et45, not et48 like oem. They sent them with the wrong lugs though. I measured the gap and I think these will fill in perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Net effect is the same as mine so should be perfect.


----------

